# 1949 Delta table saw help



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an old delta tilting table saw model 34-307 afriend gave me. It was apart, coated with rust, looking bad. Being me I saw a beautiful old saw waiting to be used.

I stripped it, cleaned, and primed the saw. Did a rough assembly and all was well. I have everything except stand, motor, and belt cover.

Well on the "final" assembly at 03:00 am one night, had a brain fart and put arbor in backwards, then had hard time getting back out.

Well I ruined one of the bearings.
I gave up and set the saw to the side, scared that I would not only put this saw together wrong and it would probably hurt someone when used, but the idea that cost of motor, bearing, stand, possible arbor would amount to the 500.00 I could just spend on new saw.
So fast forward 2 months, still no table saw in my shop, frustrated I did another dry assembly this weekend, and made a rolling stand for it, and told myself I would try to find someone to help me assemble it, find a bearing, and if needed a new arbor.

I need to know if these arbor bearings need to be replaced with delta brand bearings that can't be found new, or if any bearing of same size from a bearing supply bussiness would work

Also need to find someone in the dfw area that has experience in these older deltas that can help me do the final assembly and help make sure this saw will be safe to use.
I have allready downloaded all documents I could find, understand how it goes together, what parts are avaliable new, etc, I just think I would feel better knowing if someone with experience helped, I would trust the saw, and then I would buy a nice quality motor for it.

So......can anyone help?. Im in the sherman area north of dallas, also, anyone has used parts?. Attached is a pic I took yesterday in current rough assembled mode.

Well it seems like this new rom on my droid x. Did not save the 47 pics I took yesterday, ill try again tonight, let me see if I can post a liknk to my picasa album...

http://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewe...rue&pli=1#album/oldmacnut/5537281067339436625



Jim


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill post current pics when I get home tonight, it is together, clean and pretty, seems my phone is not liking me right now. 

Again, sorry.

Jim


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Jim, any bearing with the same dimensions will work, I get mine from Purvis down here in the valley. As to the arbor, if you didn't bend or break it, it'll probably be alright to use. I'd have a look, but it's a long ride for me.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Any brand bearing will work and there cheap enough that I would get the best type available. You would hate to have to take it apart again shortly after you get it set up and working because the bearing didn't last. 

As for your pics. Use the paper clip button to attach your photo's. Outside photo hosting are not allowed, on site hosting ensures the photos are always available when someone pulls up the thread. Here is the link for instructions on posting photo's.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/

This is another one

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=6001


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Myself, I wouldn't put any money into a tilting table saw. Unless you have a museum!
I was given one in poor shape. I kept the top as a small welding/beat on, table.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Myself, I wouldn't put any money into a tilting table saw. Unless you have a museum!
> I was given one in poor shape. I kept the top as a small welding/beat on, table.


Glad it wasn't granite!


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I have an old tilting table saw and that is something I do not like. Adjustments are harder because you are moving the whole table. I've not been comfortable using the saw with the table tilted. In my case anyway, the table height is adjusted to change depth of cut. This means outfeed tables are a bit tougher to design.

I have decided that when I can afford to get a decent saw AND figure out a jointer I will replace my old saw. I don't need a NEW saw, just one where you adjust the blade, not the table. Oh, and a good fence.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Myself, I wouldn't put any money into a tilting table saw. Unless you have a museum!
> I was given one in poor shape. I kept the top as a small welding/beat on, table.


This saw, while old, has cost me 7.00 so far, for a bottle of naval jelly.

I am impressed with this.saw much more than the porter cable.at lowes, or the plastic.trash at the orange store.


So, gonna drop the arbor and bearings off at a machine.shop tomorrow, have them check to make sure the shaft is ok, run a die across the threads to freshen them up, and then check local bearing business for replacements. Gonna.see what 115 1+hp motors are.avaliable at work, must be hundreds of unused motors, found a 440 10hp motor today, tons of.3,5, and.even a 7hp 220 motors.

Anyway, couldn't. Attach.a current pic, my droid x would not save the pictures I was taking, this pic is 3 hours old.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

My vote is to use the 10 HP 440.. Now we're talkin' !! :w00t: 



Seriously, that's a nice little saw. Met a guy up in the Wisconsin Dells last year that runs a sign shop at a tourist trap. Works out of a shed and has a saw like yours. Says that that's all the saw he needs. He does some pretty nice work with it. Yours looks pretty complete. I like your fence better than the one he had Looks like a mini JetLock. I like the guard too. Don't remember see one on his. You know, the more I look at your pictures the more I like it. I'll gladly give you $7 bucks for it.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> My vote is to use the 10 HP 440.. Now we're talkin' !! :w00t:
> 
> Seriously, that's a nice little saw. Met a guy up in the Wisconsin Dells last year that runs a sign shop at a tourist trap. Works out of a shed and has a saw like yours. Says that that's all the saw he needs. He does some pretty nice work with it. Yours looks pretty complete. I like your fence better than the one he had Looks like a mini JetLock. I like the guard too. Don't remember see one on his. You know, the more I look at your pictures the more I like it. I'll gladly give you $7 bucks for it.


As far as old delta saws, I did get lucky that the guy who gave it to me had put all the parts in one box. Attached is how I got it.
I had at one point tried.finding the original stand and belt cover.
Previous owner had taken it apart to restore I guess, never finished. Which is why some parts are green, those he painted. I thought about stripping it down again and sandblasting everything, and painting it a nice pearl blue, or.something else different. Only limitation I see with this saw, is the blade guard holder, it would have.to come off to rip sheet goods, or any other pieces that would require sticking out to the left beyond the table edge.

I had just about given up on this saw, was trying to locate a ridgid r4512, then decided to give this a go one more time. Been frustrated not having a ts in my shop.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

Unussual to see one with the guard mechanism still intact.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Unussual to see one with the guard mechanism still intact.


Yeah, i noticed that to when i started looking up info on the saw. Seems the guard assembly is the first to get lost/broken. Not sure what this saw is worth, complete or parted, kinda interested.
First time it was assembled, i adjusted the blade to miter, fence to blade and miter, dead square on the nose. Was impressed. Heck if i had the money i would have it running this weekend. Tempted to yank the motor off the drill press long enough to try the saw out this weekend......very tempted..


----------

